# Tempcast on Podplaza



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 29, 2008)

This might be a handy alternative for the Tempcast RSS feed:

http://podplaza.nl/tempcast

I've spent the last few hours to upload every episode by hand, and they're currently being added. While I'm writing this, Episode 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9 and 11 are online. The others are currently being converted and will be added to the list in the next few hours.

I've done this so there's an update-to-date RSS feed: http://feeds.podplaza.nl/tempcast
Also, it's now possible to listen to Tempcast using a mobile device with a mobile device like the iPhone or iPod touch. Just browse to http://m.podplaza.nl and you can listen to every episode online.

If anyone from the Tempcast crew wants me to remove this, I will. But I think it might be a nice solution for a lot of people.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot for this.

Tempcast is kinda up in the air right now as the recording we did Friday night turned out to be screwy but I'm hoping it can be sorted.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for this.
> 
> Tempcast is kinda up in the air right now as the recording we did Friday night turned out to be screwy but I'm hoping it can be sorted.


I'm glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still love listening to Tempcast. This seems to work fine. Last night, I have been listening to Tempcast 13 and the Hadrian and VVoltz show, and that worked fine. Everything is online at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to be sure - at the moment there is Tempcast 1-11, Tempcast 13 and 14 and the Hadrian & VVoltz Show Pilot only, right?
I know the Hadrian & VVoltz Show is not Tempcast, but I decided it would probably be awesome, so I just added it to the list.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 30, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Just to be sure - at the moment there is Tempcast 1-11, Tempcast 13 and 14 and the Hadrian & VVoltz Show Pilot only, right?
> I know the Hadrian & VVoltz Show is not Tempcast, but I decided it would probably be awesome, so I just added it to the list.


We'll probably not be doing any more H&VV Shows seeing that VVoltz is Tempcast crew now.  Have you not heard it?  It kinda failed.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't hear that. I did know that VVoltz was in the Tempcast crew now.

Anyway, I'm eagerly waiting for the next Tempcast! The only downside is that I have to update this manually, but that's a matter of a few hours in most cases.


----------

